# Acciones que están muy para mirarlas.



## Janus (12 Mar 2022)

Facebook
Hellofresh
Block
Alibaba
Currys
Sabadell
Listos
ETF Luxor inverso Ibex, 2INVE.
Atresmedia
Logista
ACS
Norton
Fuelcell
Ballard
Caixa


----------



## Meetic (12 Mar 2022)

Janus dijo:


> Facebook
> Hellofresh
> Block
> Alibaba
> ...



Shopify, Spotify, Roblox y PayPal con -75% que llevan no te las planteas?


----------



## Que viene (12 Mar 2022)

¿Ya dejaste de invertir en ANR?


----------



## Zbigniew (12 Mar 2022)

El acre en el desierto de Texas está a 1500 dólares.Buena compra 4 acres una autocaravana ,unos paneles y a vivir.Mejor que la bolsa.Y no va a llegar la radiación.


----------



## Janus (12 Mar 2022)

Meetic dijo:


> Shopify, Spotify, Roblox y PayPal con -75% que llevan no te las planteas?



PayPal no me gusta, para eso me meto en Square ahora Block.
Si quieres una acción potente es Atresmedia. Coriza a 3,6 euros y da de divide do 42 centimos y subiendo. No tiene deuda y sus accionistas de referencia sin una maravilla porque son dividendos hasta el punto de que sin capaces de dar más dividendo a cargo de deuda. Están en el 80% y pueden subir al 100% o dar un tercer dividendo extraordinario. Es sencillo tener un dividendo de 70 céntimos en dos años. Es una máquina de ganar dinero. Ha demostrado que sabe crecer en ingresos y ahora encima gana cuota de mercado porque se ha situado como líder.
Lo que es mejor que un dividendo del 12% como mínimo es que cotiza abajo del ciclo y por eso está en 3,6 euros. Con los mismos resultados y más deuda ha estado cotizando en el pasado por encima de 14 euros.
En resumen, se puede multiplicar por 4 andas del dividendo. La dinámica de inversión es la misma desde hace muchos años, unos fondos de inversión deciden entrar durante meses para situarse en el beneficio de los dividendos y ese proceso sube el valor por encima de 12 euros. Después recogen plusvalías y fomentan un constante proceso bajista al que se suman las acciones en préstamo por parte de los accionistas mayoritarios. Ahora ya hemos arrancado el proceso alcista. Primer tiron desde 2,2 a 4,4. Corrección a 3,2 y ya con dividendo de 42 céntimos ..... de nuevo a subir. Es cuestión de esperar y que vaya subiendo escalones.
Una posible política de inversión es meter 100.000 acciones. Eso te genera un dividendo neto de casi 4000 euros mes que ya es un buen sueldo neto en España. Estas absolutamente protegido de la inflación. El resto es sacarle 10 euros de reward a cada acción y marcarse un millón de plusvalía en el ciclo que puede durar dos tres años como mucho.
Son los putos líderes, suben ingresos y tienen un margen EBITDA cojonudo demostrando que han sabido bregarse y fajarse con la irrupción de internet en el mercado publicitario. Es un gran valor el considerar que ante el retroceso del mercado publicitario ..... ha conseguido crecer en ingresos y mejorar la rentabilidad. El ganar en cuota de pantalla está detrás de ese éxito. Y ojo que tiene mucho margen mejora en costes.
Particularmente pienso que tiene a favor que viene una España Paco como en los años 70 en donde la tele y el consumo del día a día primaran. Eso fomenta la idioticia del país que se arremuca alrededor del televisor gastando minutos y minutos que favoveren a la publicidad.
No lo tengo muy claro si bien es de esperar que llegue cierto maná Europe de fondos de reconstrucción que si bien esclavizan al país a medio plazo .... a corto fomentan el consumo y eso sube la publicidad.
Es una apuesta muy potente. Un millón de reward y protección ante la inflación genera do casi 4000 euros de sueldo neto.

Otra que mola es Facebook. Es una empresa odiada pero los buenos inversores han sabido alejarse el feeling de la objetividad. Aquí en USA es admirado como notable inversor David Tepper. Con su fondo Appaloosa se debe haber forrado hasta las trancas en Facebook. Ha estado invertido muchísimo tiempo. Es cierto que hace un año estuvo saliendo quarter a quarter. Es gente que tiene que salir poco a poco porque se meten con 2000 millones de dólares.
Facebook es el puto líder con mucho, en el móvil es insuperable. Ya tiene la base de clientes. Les da gratis el producto que quieren, socializar, y de manera indirecta esos minutos de uso los monetiza con publicidad in-bound con altísima personalización. Te están vendiendo ocio a cambio de que seas target comercial. Es un modelo imbatible porque si hay algo que democratiza la sociedad es el ocio. El pan y circo de los romanos para acallar la desigualdad. Hoy en vez de esclavos, leones y gladiadores traídos desde las provincias ..... se usan mensajes, videos y el muro.
Dicho esto, queda discernir el precio de entrar porque un buen negocio puede estar caro o barato. Apuesto porque sus x14 beneficios con decenas de miles de millones en caja suponen que es una empresa barata, odiada pero barata. El mundo del metaverso es la clave, ellos invierten 10 mil millones año cuando los demás invierten 1000 millones. Eso se va a plasmar en una ventaja competitiva brutal porque se va a basar en patentes de he para hacer la inmersión.
Eso configura el futuro de la empresa pero no el corto plazo en el que los 188 USD por acción son muy baratos. Está bajando y puede ir a 140 USD pero para eso uno decide entrar con distintos paquetes a distintos precios.


----------



## Janus (12 Mar 2022)

Que viene dijo:


> ¿Ya dejaste de invertir en ANR?



Pues claro, hasta que que ro igual que Arch Coal, salve los trastos con cortos.
Y le he pegado mucho al gas natural y le meto al hidrógeno en USA. 

Se me ha escapado el ciclo de Consol aunque de manera indirecta algo apañamos vía un dinero que tenemos en España invertido en AzValor. Tengo amistad con uno de los dos top y siempre me he fiado de su olfato.

Miren Fuelcell y Ballard. La crisis energética les impulsa con la irracionalidad tan típica del nasdaq.


----------



## kurwo (12 Mar 2022)

Por Listos, te refieres a Kistos, no?

Cómo ves ACS funcionando en un entorno de recesión? Porque ya ha quedado claro que posiblemente estemos unos meses sin políticas monetarias expansivas...Yo de momento no meto el pico a nada, a no ser que esté a precio de derribo (a precios Marzo 2020 así a ojo)


----------



## unaburbu (12 Mar 2022)

La bolsa se va a ir al putisimo guano.


----------



## LordKeynes (13 Mar 2022)

Regla número 1 de bolsa:
No invertir en España

2: No invertir en China.

Por qué tratáis chicarros? En bolsa americana hay unas 10000 acciones.


----------



## Janus (13 Mar 2022)

kurwo dijo:


> Por Listos, te refieres a Kistos, no?
> 
> Cómo ves ACS funcionando en un entorno de recesión? Porque ya ha quedado claro que posiblemente estemos unos meses sin políticas monetarias expansivas...Yo de momento no meto el pico a nada, a no ser que esté a precio de derribo (a precios Marzo 2020 así a ojo)



acs se entra por técnico, la recesiones y las bajadas de índices en bolsa le tocan siempre se manera desproporcionada. Hay que buscar en 16. Esperar ahí.
Si me refiero a Kistos. Gana muchísima pasta.


----------



## Janus (13 Mar 2022)

unaburbu dijo:


> La bolsa se va a ir al putisimo guano.



Tienes algunos etfa cortos sobre el Ibex


----------



## Jeffrey Lebowski (13 Mar 2022)

China arriesgaso.
Atresmedia? La tele muere.
Caixa?

Shop, fb, netflix, ok.

*otras:

ETf del sp500.
Amazon.
Google.
Tesla.
Microsoft.
Nvidia.

Amazon pronostico de 25k en 5 años. Tesla si cumple lo que promete 5k. *


----------



## Javier de Carglass (13 Mar 2022)

Jeffrey Lebowski dijo:


> China arriesgaso.
> Atresmedia? La tele muere.
> Caixa?
> 
> ...



Una duda, en los ETF o Fondos sobre el SP500 cual es la diferencia entre que la divisa sea dolares o Euros? Que implica eso a la hora de replicar al SP500 y al efecto divisa?


----------



## Jeffrey Lebowski (13 Mar 2022)

Javier de Carglass dijo:


> Una duda, en los ETF o Fondos sobre el SP500 cual es la diferencia entre que la divisa sea dolares o Euros? Que implica eso a la hora de replicar al SP500 y al efecto divisa?



En Europa solo puedes comprar etfs de aquí, no americanos. Creo que solo en euros.


----------



## Daviot (13 Mar 2022)

Meta, Paypal, Block (Square), Intel, Beyond Meat, Adidas.

Paypal la están comprando los insiders y como decía Peter Lynch " Hay muchos motivos por los que un insider puede vender sus acciones pero sólo uno por lo que las compra."


----------



## Daviot (13 Mar 2022)

Y no sólo eso sino que en análisis técnico ha dejado un hueco a la baja muy goloso para hacer lo que se llama tapar el gap.


----------



## Meetic (13 Mar 2022)

Daviot dijo:


> Meta, Paypal, Block (Square), Intel, Beyond Meat, Adidas.
> 
> Paypal la están comprando los insiders y como decía Peter Lynch " Hay muchos motivos por los que un insider puede vender sus acciones pero sólo uno por lo que las compra."



Beyond Meat? Tengo colega que dice que está muy sobrevalorada, pero no me he parado a analizarla.


----------



## Harrymorgan (13 Mar 2022)

Como veis ADOBE?


----------



## LOBOLOCO (13 Mar 2022)

Logista, Acs, Inditex, Global Dominion y Catalana Occidente. Depende de si vas a corto o largo plazo, puedes entrar ahora o esperar, porque todo indica que la bolsa va seguir bajando, es hora de mirar buenas acciones y marcar precios de entrada.


----------



## Benceno (14 Mar 2022)

Visa


----------



## porcospin (14 Mar 2022)

LordKeynes dijo:


> Regla número 1 de bolsa:
> No invertir en España
> 
> 2: No invertir en China.
> ...



Discrepo con tu orden de reglas, 
1: Ganancias pasadas no garantizan ganancias futuras
2: Evitar confundir el valor con el precio
3: y despues las que quieras,


De esas 10000, un gran % estan muy infladas, puede seguir haciendo dinero pero yo no los toco ni con tu dinero.


----------



## ElMayoL (14 Mar 2022)

Jeffrey Lebowski dijo:


> China arriesgaso.
> Atresmedia? La tele muere.
> Caixa?
> 
> ...



La tele muere para la minoría que piensa un poco en hezpain. Los borregos son legión.


----------



## TomBolillo (14 Mar 2022)

Estoy por meterle a PayPal y Meta. Cual broker usáis? y la compráis en el Nasdaq o en el ETR (Alemania)?


----------



## MARCH (14 Mar 2022)

De las que ha puesto el forero, que os parece Ballard?


----------



## Meetic (14 Mar 2022)

Datadog también se está poniendo interesante.


----------



## r@in (14 Mar 2022)

Facebook ni como empresa ni como red social me ha llamado la atención en la vida, más bien lo contrario, así que búscate otra escusa para nombrarme.
En Dole si que estuve, pero como ya te dije me salí al igual que de BABA.


----------



## malibux (14 Mar 2022)

Chicharro del que habló Gregorio Hernández, Catenon



Ha bajado bastante en las últimas semanas. Pero creo recordar que lo óptimo sería entrar sobre el 1.50…


----------



## Daviot (14 Mar 2022)

TomBolillo dijo:


> Estoy por meterle a PayPal y Meta. Cual broker usáis? y la compráis en el Nasdaq o en el ETR (Alemania)?



Yo uso Degiro, era broker holandés pero creo que lo ha comprado un banco alemán.

Mejor comprar todo en USA por las comisiones de risa de baratas.

Por ejemplo para una misma cantidad si en USA te salen 0,50 euros en Alemania te sube a 4 euros.

En Canadá también son más caras las comisiones que en USA. Luego está la conectividad del mercado que te la cobran sólo una vez cada vez que estrenas un mercado y es poca cosa.

De todas formas cualquier operación te avisa cuanto va a ser la comisión y si estas de acuerdo le das a confirmar.


----------



## meusac (14 Mar 2022)

Janus dijo:


> Facebook
> Hellofresh
> Block
> Alibaba
> ...



FCEL la tengo comprada desde hace medio año a casi 9, no vendí cuando llegó a 29 y ahora toca esperar


----------



## Benceno (16 Mar 2022)

Intel


----------



## Benedicto Camela (16 Mar 2022)

Jeffrey Lebowski dijo:


> China arriesgaso.
> Atresmedia? La tele muere.
> Caixa?
> 
> ...



Tras el split, dudo que llegue a 25K Amazon


----------



## mataresfacil (17 Mar 2022)

AVISO: muchisimo cuidado con META, lo mismo me equivoco y al final triunfa, pero me da que de momento no. Si, soy un friky y domino un poco el tema de facebook y lo que han hecho, y os digo, el metaverso es un bluffff de un tamaño que ni imaginais, el subnormal de Zack ha metido la pata hasta el corvejon, si invertis en esa empresa por dios que no sea en base al metaverso, mirad lo que roba de datos o lo que sea, pero el metaverso le quedan 20 años o mas, NO HAY TECNOLOGIA, para hacerlo, pero bueno eso no marca ni de lejos el precio de una accion, en el caso de las tecnologicas es el sentimiento, pero tened seguro que todo el meta es de momento humo, pueden tener en la recamara algo oculto? no lo se pero no creo, me fio de un señor que se llama Carmack y que ya ha dicho que no.

Se puede ganar dinero? Si y mucho, pedende de los que lo crean, el señor Marc Vidal, que me gusta, creee que es el futuro, y lleva razon, es el futuro, futuro pero el estarra biego pra verlo, yo estare muerto asin que me la suda.


----------



## Daviot (17 Mar 2022)

mataresfacil dijo:


> AVISO: muchisimo cuidado con META, lo mismo me equivoco y al final triunfa, pero me da que de momento no. Si, soy un friky y domino un poco el tema de facebook y lo que han hecho, y os digo, el metaverso es un bluffff de un tamaño que ni imaginais, el subnormal de Zack ha metido la pata hasta el corvejon, si invertis en esa empresa por dios que no sea en base al metaverso, mirad lo que roba de datos o lo que sea, pero el metaverso le quedan 20 años o mas, NO HAY TECNOLOGIA, para hacerlo, pero bueno eso no marca ni de lejos el precio de una accion, en el caso de las tecnologicas es el sentimiento, pero tened seguro que todo el meta es de momento humo, pueden tener en la recamara algo oculto? no lo se pero no creo, me fio de un señor que se llama Carmack y que ya ha dicho que no.
> 
> Se puede ganar dinero? Si y mucho, pedende de los que lo crean, el señor Marc Vidal, que me gusta, creee que es el futuro, y lleva razon, es el futuro, futuro pero el estarra biego pra verlo, yo estare muerto asin que me la suda.



Como ya te han dicho primero aprende como se valora una empresa. 

Su precio está infravalorado respecto a lo que debe valer sin tener en cuenta que funcione o no el metaverso. Si funciona entonces ya lo peta.


----------



## mataresfacil (17 Mar 2022)

Daviot dijo:


> Como ya te han dicho primero aprende como se valora una empresa.
> 
> Su precio está infravalorado respecto a lo que debe valer sin tener en cuenta que funcione o no el metaverso. Si funciona entonces ya lo peta.




Pero si lo entiendo y te doy la razon, os doy la razon, lo unico que digo es que el camino que ha elegido es de momento humo, es como si amazon, que gana una pasta apostase su futuro a las tiendas que va a montar en Marte y el brutal beneficio que van a dar, le quita eso a Amazon algo de valor actual? No, evidentemente, y lo mismo esta infravalorada en un 50% pero el camino elegido de inversion es como minimo cuestionable, solo digo eso, por lo demas imagino que facebook recuperara posiciones, pero con el metaverso? Yo de momento ahi no apostaria nada al igual que hoy no meteria dinero en un proyecto de tiendas en Marte. Suerte en los mercados.


----------



## mataresfacil (17 Mar 2022)

Pues explicamelo tu y despejas mis dudas, que es el metaverso?


----------



## klon (17 Mar 2022)

Estoy en 0 en bolsa-casino.

Siguiendo estoy en;

- grifols
- inditex
- henkel
- infineon
- alstom.

Este finde profundizare.


----------



## The Cake is a Lie (17 Mar 2022)

Benceno dijo:


> Intel



Entre hace poco, aun que esta subida me impidió ampliar mas, a PER 9, con 3,19% de dividendo, y una mega fabrica en construcción, lastima que se les atragantaran los 10nm , pero es que si no se les hubiesen atragantado , no habría dios que la comprase.
como termine metiendo la patita en el mercado de GPUs con la mierda de la minería de por medio , nos vamos to the Moon.


----------



## TomBolillo (18 Mar 2022)

Y qué tal 3M?


----------



## r@in (19 Mar 2022)

TomBolillo dijo:


> Y qué tal 3M?



Pues que si sigue fabricando buenos productos e innovando, a largo es una buena inversión. Así de sencillo.


----------



## Benceno (19 Mar 2022)

Centene corporation


----------



## Daviot (19 Mar 2022)

TomBolillo dijo:


> Y qué tal 3M?



Su principal problema es el crecimiento que es pequeño lo que no crea grandes expectativas.

Eso sí, esta en la categoría de dividend kings y creo que paga entre el 3,6 y 4 % que antiguamente estaba muy bien pero hoy en día hay que tener en cuenta los niveles de inflación.


----------



## Benceno (24 Mar 2022)

Lithium Americas


----------



## malibux (24 Mar 2022)

Escuchaba esta mañana cuando entrevistaban a Ricard HC y hablaba sobre la empresa Matterport, relacionada con metaverso porque tiene buen posicionamiento en tema de captura 3D de entornos reales para posterior recreación. 








Matterport (MTTR) Stock Price, Quote, News & Analysis - TipRanks


Get a free in-depth analysis of Matterport (MTTR) stock. Find Matterport Smart Score, expert sentiment, charts & stats.




www.tipranks.com





No sé cómo la veis...


----------



## Harrymorgan (24 Mar 2022)

Verizon ahora da un 5% de dividendo y ha corregido bastante

Enviado desde mi LM-X525 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Benceno (24 Mar 2022)

Cameco


----------



## Daviot (24 Mar 2022)

Harrymorgan dijo:


> Verizon ahora da un 5% de dividendo y ha corregido bastante
> 
> Enviado desde mi LM-X525 mediante Tapatalk



Normalmente cuando el precio de una acción cae suelen ajustar el dividendo para que en porcentaje sea el mismo.

De todas formas lo que ha corregido me parece poco. En cambio si llegara a niveles de 30 y poco podríamos empezar a hablar.


----------



## Nationwww (25 Mar 2022)

¿Qué os parece GRBK?...empresa de construcción de EEUU, poca deuda, PER bajo, muchos proyectos en marcha...


----------



## GuidoVonList (25 Mar 2022)

Nationwww dijo:


> ¿Qué os parece GRBK?...empresa de construcción de EEUU, poca deuda, PER bajo, muchos proyectos en marcha...
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 998762



Algo que se ha tirado lateralizando tanto tiempo y que de repente post covid ---> x2-x3 y sigue por ahí, me da algo de mal rollo. Pero la voy a ver más en profundidad. 

Gracias tio


----------



## Javier de Carglass (26 Mar 2022)

Respecto a Meta y metaverso hay muchas dudas del proyecto.
Hasta que no se solucione tecnicamente el tema de que la realidad virtual o aumentada es tener una pantalla a 3cm de los ojos, no tiene futuro.
Si se consigue una tecnología superior entonces tendrá un pase, pero a corto plazo poca gente quiere pasarse horas con una pantalla tan cerca de la cara y además daña a los ojos físicamente hablando.


----------



## mataresfacil (26 Mar 2022)

Facebook pudo ser una de las empresas mas ricas y potentes del planeta, cuando quiso crear LIRA, eso era algo absolutamente brutal pero evidentemente no lo dejaron, eso si era el futuro y hubiese entrado con todo si la moneda virtual de facebook se hubiese hecho realidad, desde entonces Zucky perdio la cabeza y le pudo la megalomania, con la VR podia haber tirado para delante con un sistema novedoso que potia haber sido la 3º pata del triduo Sony Microsoft, pero le pudo su niña bonita y penso que era facil crear el famoso metaverso con millones denttro del mundo VR, matrix para los amigos, y desde que abandona la VR se va a la mierda lenta e inexorablemente, el da que cambie la compañia cambiara, de momento vende humo, pero la gente encantada de esa venta. Es facebook mas que esto? Claro que si, trafica y vende nuestros datos y crea tendencia, pero tienen un problemita, le han tomado la matricula en todas sus plataformas y o no son usadas o directamente la gente pasa mas de ellas, es actualmente una compañia que pierde clientes y lo que le queda, lo siento por los que estan pillados pero tiene que bajar mucho y dar un cambio de timon a su modelo de negocio.


----------



## mataresfacil (26 Mar 2022)

Mirate el grafico de lo que pasa despues de esto.



Caida de una accion que iba como un tiro, pero hay tienes la nueva estrategia de negocio y el futuro de la empresa, y las manos fuertes empezaron a soltar papel, unos mesecitos despues la debacle. 

Pero con tal mesias que puede salir mal?

Entiendo lo del analisis pero es como si el Bill Gate dice que deja windows y se pasa a la extraccion de agua en los cometas de los anillos exteriores, aunque esta afirmacion tiene mas sentido que lo que dice el mesias, pero nada si creeis que esta barata topadentro, ojala me equivoque y os forreis de verdad, no tengo ningunas ganas de que nadie nunca pierda dinero en bolsa solo aporto otro punto de vista fuera del analisis tecnico que perfectamente puede estar equivocado, por cierto el dia que hablo me largue de la empresa hechando leches y no quise mirar atras, ni lo voy a hacer hasta la proxima connet, como siga diciendo gilipolleces que se busque la vida.


----------



## Nationwww (26 Mar 2022)

Si encontráis una empresa como esta os doy un beso...


----------



## jaimegvr (26 Mar 2022)

Mucho beneficio pero el accionista no ve ni un $.
Yo invierto para obtener BENEFICIOS.


----------



## Jeffrey Lebowski (26 Mar 2022)

Ya os avisé de Tesla y Nvidia, aún estáis a tiempo.


----------



## mataresfacil (26 Mar 2022)

Nationwww dijo:


> Si encontráis una empresa como esta os doy un beso...
> Ver archivo adjunto 1000559



Pero si llevas razon, pero como explicas entonces el descalabro?


----------



## Harrymorgan (26 Mar 2022)

Daviot dijo:


> Normalmente cuando el precio de una acción cae suelen ajustar el dividendo para que en porcentaje sea el mismo.
> 
> De todas formas lo que ha corregido me parece poco. En cambio si llegara a niveles de 30 y poco podríamos empezar a hablar.



Ahora está a Per 9,4 en la parte baja de Per histórico.


----------



## The Cake is a Lie (26 Mar 2022)

Nationwww dijo:


> Si encontráis una empresa como esta os doy un beso...
> Ver archivo adjunto 1000559



Parece ser que están mejorando el algoritmo, y aun que no es oficial aun, parece que también hay un muy buen crecimiento en Instagram , de momento ya ha superado los 220$, y no son por compras porcentuales de los indexados.


----------



## Daviot (27 Mar 2022)

Harrymorgan dijo:


> Ahora está a Per 9,4 en la parte baja de Per histórico.



No todo es el Per. Está la deuda, el crecimiento, y el Per depende según del sector del que estemos hablando. Luego hay empresas que si les da por emitir X millones de acciones nuevas se va el Per a tomar por culo.

No es el caso de Verizon pero no hay que tomar el Per como si fuera la Biblia en verso.


----------



## Daviot (27 Mar 2022)

mataresfacil dijo:


> Mirate el grafico de lo que pasa despues de esto.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Jajaja.....no hace falta que te vayas tan lejos para ver lo próximo de Microsoft que no Windows que es un sistema operativo y no el nombre de la empresa.

Extracción de agua en los cometas de los anillos exteriores ? No hombre no. Ya te explica Microsoft como es su apuesta por el metaverso.


----------



## max power (29 Mar 2022)

T Row Price

PER 11
Sin deuda

Divi 3.2%


----------



## malibux (19 Abr 2022)

malibux dijo:


> Chicharro del que habló Gregorio Hernández, Catenon
> 
> 
> 
> Ha bajado bastante en las últimas semanas. Pero creo recordar que lo óptimo sería entrar sobre el 1.50…



Ahora ya está en 2,31 € 
Aquí el análisis del Gregorio: 


Catenon: Análisis Fundamental y Técnico - Foro de Invertirenbolsa.info


----------



## Benceno (5 May 2022)

Inditex no está mal para meterle ahora


----------



## Douglas MacArthur (5 May 2022)

Benceno dijo:


> Inditex no está mal para meterle ahora



Yo me acabo de salir, entré para los dividendos hace unos días, y además ha subido bastante desde entonces, me salgo aprovechando el chupinazo de hoy para asegurar los objetivos.

La sigo teniendo en el radar, si corrige un poco, entro de nuevo, tiene muy buena pinta siempre que no pierda el 20,8


----------



## mol (5 May 2022)

Que tal entrar en BRK.B ? es la cartera de Warren Buffet.


----------



## The_unknown (5 May 2022)

jaimegvr dijo:


> Mucho beneficio pero el accionista no ve ni un $.
> Yo invierto para obtener BENEFICIOS.



Realmente los dividendos son una forma poco eficiente de recompensar al accionista. Solo son buenos si la empresa no sabe que hacer con el dinero.
Si las empresa tiene un buen ROIC, es mucha mejor idea reinvertir en la empresa.


----------



## frankie83 (5 May 2022)

La publicidad.. vaya cancer


----------



## Benceno (18 May 2022)

IBM
Vidrala


----------



## Harrymorgan (18 May 2022)

Nationwww dijo:


> Si encontráis una empresa como esta os doy un beso...
> Ver archivo adjunto 1000559




Veo mucha compra de tecnológicas en las carteras de los grandes inversores en general, y de FB en particular

Esto no cuadro con "la mayor caida en bolsa desde el 29" que nos están vendiendo.

Mirad este hilo. Imperdible :


----------



## Parlakistan (18 May 2022)

Buffet está cargando HP.


----------



## Harrymorgan (22 May 2022)

Microsoft me esta haciendo ojitos...pero todavía la veo un poco cara... Si bajase a un per 20 creo que estaría para un tiento...

A ver si llega el puto crash

Enviado desde mi LM-X525 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Harrymorgan (22 May 2022)

Otra que me tienta es Adobe pero tambien cara

Enviado desde mi LM-X525 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Diosa-Harley (22 May 2022)

¿Que pensais de Intel? PER por debajo de 7


----------



## Daviot (22 May 2022)

Harrymorgan dijo:


> Microsoft me esta haciendo ojitos...pero todavía la veo un poco cara... Si bajase a un per 20 creo que estaría para un tiento...
> 
> A ver si llega el puto crash
> 
> Enviado desde mi LM-X525 mediante Tapatalk



A ver si se te pasa con este chart mensual. El indicador MACD lo dice todo.

Que sea una buena empresa no significa que esté a un precio justo.


----------



## Daviot (22 May 2022)

Diosa-Harley dijo:


> ¿Que pensais de Intel? PER por debajo de 7









Intel promete, lo que pasa que ahora está invirtiendo mucho en una nueva fábrica en Ohio pero tiene unos fundamentales de 10 y eso tarde o temprano se valora.









Intel's $20 bln Ohio factory could become world's largest chip plant


Intel Corp said on Friday it would invest up to $100 billion to build potentially the world's largest chip-making complex in Ohio, looking to boost capacity as a global shortage of semiconductors affects everything from smartphones to cars.




www.reuters.com













Exclusive: Intel Reveals Plans for Massive New Ohio Factory, Fighting the Chip Shortage Stateside


The semiconductor company has announced what will be the 'largest silicon manufacturing location on the planet' in New Albany, Ohio, fighting the chip shortage stateside.




time.com


----------



## Harrymorgan (25 May 2022)

Con el fustiazo de Target quedó interesante. Aun la veo un pelín cara, pero para meterla en el radar


----------



## Timekiller (25 May 2022)

Benceno dijo:


> IBM
> Vidrala



Yo tengo algo de Vidrala. A ver si el precio se recupera ya.


----------



## Timekiller (25 May 2022)

Vidrala
Grifols
Viscofan
Rovi
LleidaNet (esta es más arriesgada)


----------



## ecoñomixta (26 May 2022)

Daviot dijo:


> Intel promete, lo que pasa que ahora está invirtiendo mucho en una nueva fábrica en Ohio pero tiene unos fundamentales de 10 y eso tarde o temprano se valora.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Joder, a ese PER dan ganas de meterle y olvidarse hasta de aquí 20 años


----------



## Daviot (26 May 2022)

ecoñomixta dijo:


> Joder, a ese PER dan ganas de meterle y olvidarse hasta de aquí 20 años



Esperemos que no haga falta esperar tanto tiempo. Lo dicho ahora tiene que emplear gran cantidad de capital para su nueva mega fábrica y aún así tiene fundamentales de 10. Cuando la inversión esté hecha mejorarán aún más esas cuentas.


----------



## bevi (26 May 2022)

Para los que disfruten de emociones fuertes, ahi tenéis a *Moleculin Biotech (MBRX)*, un superchicharro que puede hacer un x10 en un abrir y cerrar de ojos.
Esta empresa esta desarrollando fármacos contra el cáncer, actualmente en fase 1/2, esta teniendo buenos resultados en las pruebas realizadas.
También esta desarrollando fármacos contra la covid, el WP1122, con muy buenas perspectivas.

Saludos


----------



## Harrymorgan (26 May 2022)

Timekiller dijo:


> Yo tengo algo de Vidrala. A ver si el precio se recupera ya.



De bolsa española solo levo Vidrala, Inditex, y Faes. Duermo muy tranquilo con las 3


----------



## Harrymorgan (26 May 2022)

bevi dijo:


> Para los que disfruten de emociones fuertes, ahi tenéis a *Moleculin Biotech (MBRX)*, un superchicharro que puede hacer un x10 en un abrir y cerrar de ojos.
> Esta empresa esta desarrollando fármacos contra el cáncer, actualmente en fase 1/2, esta teniendo buenos resultados en las pruebas realizadas.
> También esta desarrollando fármacos contra la covid, el WP1122, con muy buenas perspectivas.
> 
> Saludos




Estos chicharros están bien para especular en fases megaalcistas donde todo suben, pero con las rebajas que ahora hay en el mercado, ahora es tiempo de buscar buenos fundamentales y esperar.... en mi opinión


----------



## Harrymorgan (26 May 2022)

Este incel no da malos consejos. Me gusta la última empresa que aconseja de piscinas. SP tambien me gusta, pero me gustaría pillarla más barata:


----------



## Harrymorgan (26 May 2022)

DG, subiendo un 12 % por buenos resultados y cerrando el gap del susto de Target.

Buena empresa para comprar y olvidarse


----------



## Harrymorgan (28 May 2022)

Como veis este gigante dormido?:

BAYER.

Nadie habla de ella, y está comportándose bien.

Tras años malos por juicios y la adquisición de Montsanto parece que despierta

Edito y borro la N


----------



## Daviot (28 May 2022)

Harrymorgan dijo:


> Como veis este gigante dormido?:
> 
> BAYERN.
> 
> ...



Hombre, pues depende si es el Bayern de Munich o el Bayer Leverkusen.


----------



## Nationwww (28 May 2022)

¿Qué os parece?:









Acciones ADES | Cotización NASDAQ:ADES hoy - Investing.com


Todo sobre el precio de las acciones de ADES en bolsa (NASDAQ:ADES), con gráficos, análisis y más sobre la cotización de ADES (Acciones ADES).



es.investing.com


----------



## Kalevala (29 May 2022)

Enagás y REE están que se salen y dan buen dividendo, un poco tarde tal vez para entrar.
Los correos belgas y holandeses han hecho suelo y todavía dan cerca de un 10% de dividendo.
Las aseguradoras europeas también dan buen dividendo y las subidas de tipos las favorecen.


----------



## Harrymorgan (29 May 2022)

Pasate por el hilo de Feministo. Ahi tienes muchas . Buenas dividenderas son British American Tabaco, Itx a los actuales precios, EDP, BMY, tambien y barata Taiwan Semiconductors, aunque esta con el riesgo de fondo de China

Enviado desde mi LM-X525 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## gayoso (31 May 2022)

$MMAT $PPG Gran noticia, asociación con una empresa que tiene una capitalización de mercado de 29,64 mil millones, bien hecho@GeorgePalikaras


----------



## elKaiser (31 May 2022)

Sectores regulados: Enagás, REE, Aena.


----------

